# Need one more tip: which heat press?



## marykay (May 5, 2006)

*Re: Where do you get your capital/money from starting out?*

I bought the Epson cx7800. Thank you for the words of wisdom regarding that. Bought Corel X3 also. Now I just need to know which is the best direction to go for the heat press. Any advice?


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

A lot of members here have recommended in the past not to get anything smaller than 15 x 15. I agree with this.

From reading the posts on here from veterans of the business, Hix seems to be the most reliable and popular brand. This lead me to purchase a Hix Presto 15.

I have read posts where people complain about electrical problems with the Geo Knight brand but also read Geo Knight owners who have never had a problem. So, consider that.

You also need to consider:

1. Your budget for a heat press.
2. How large your designs are.
3. Work load (printing constantly or taking an order or so a day?)

Answer those questions and then consider the major brands and what people here have to say about each brand. You will find most recommend Hix.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

I'll second that. The Hix has been a work horse for many years.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Stahls Hotronix manufactures great presses. That's who we've chosen to distribute. Many options for different budgets.


----------



## DesignSource (Oct 14, 2005)

I don't know. That new Phenix looks SWEEEET!


----------



## marykay (May 5, 2006)

Thank you for everyone for the inputs. For the money, I also believe the Presto 15 is the way to go for me.


----------



## starprince (Apr 2, 2006)

In my opinion and also with what I have learned from here If you buy a Hix you won't have to look back.


----------



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

TeeShirtSamurai said:


> From reading the posts on here from veterans of the business, Hix seems to be the most reliable and popular brand. This lead me to purchase a Hix Presto 15.


I like the design of the Hix Presto the best. Alot of people are saying "Swingman 15 x15" What is the difference? Does it automatically release when the time is up? Where is the best place to buy one? How do you like yours? Thanks!

Newbie Doby


----------



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

Doby said:


> I like the design of the Hix Presto the best. Alot of people are saying "Swingman 15 x15" What is the difference? Does it automatically release when the time is up? Where is the best place to buy one? How do you like yours? Thanks!
> 
> Newbie Doby


The Swingman allows you to place your shirts without fear of touching the heat platen since it "swings" away. With the Presto you simply have to be more careful; it opens 70 degrees so the platen is right above you while you are laying out the shirt. I make it sound more dangerous than it is. 

Another feature some might say is useful is that the Swingman can press items up to 1-3/4" thick while the Presto can only do .25" thick. If all you plan on pressing is t-shirts than that feature is useless.

I didn't care about either of the above features so I went with the Presto. I have yet to press any shirts for customers but have done some test runs and played around with it a lot and I am very pleased. It takes up very little space, easy to adjust pressure and temperature and very user-friendly.

My press does not release automatically when the time is up. Personally I can't see how this would be that useful anyway unless you are doing volume orders. What are you going to do the 20-30 seconds it takes to press a transfer? I can't imagine walking away from the press during that time and since I'm going to be there anyway I have no problem simply pulling the handle up myself. 

I shopped around for a while looking for the best price for the Presto and finally decided on bestblanks.com. I found one site that had it for $5 cheaper but because their site was very poorly designed and I had never heard of them I chose the more reliable option. There was also a retailer in FL that was offering free shipping on their heat presses but only carried one or two brands and neither was Hix. I'm all for getting a good deal on things but when it comes to the major components of your operation you should bite the bullet and get quality items.

Keep in mind that when it comes to experience in the t-shirt business I don't compare to the majority of posters here. So, if some veterans are telling you to get the Swingman 15x15, consider it. You should definitely go with what you feel comfortable purchasing and using. I simply weighed the pros and cons of each machine I was considering and went with what was best for my operation.

I hope this helps.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

TeeShirtSamurai said:


> My press does not release automatically when the time is up. Personally I can't see how this would be that useful anyway unless you are doing volume orders. What are you going to do the 20-30 seconds it takes to press a transfer? I can't imagine walking away from the press during that time and since I'm going to be there anyway I have no problem simply pulling the handle up myself.


A lot of people are using this time to stage the next garment, or possibly answer the phone or wait on a customer. With the Auto Open feature you can multi-task or leave the press without worrying about ruining the garment. Not for everyone, but definitely has proven to be a useful feature for high volume & low volume users alike.


----------



## Doby (May 2, 2006)

JoshEllsworth said:


> A lot of people are using this time to stage the next garment, or possibly answer the phone or wait on a customer. With the Auto Open feature you can multi-task or leave the press without worrying about ruining the garment. Not for everyone, but definitely has proven to be a useful feature for high volume & low volume users alike.


Yah, I was concerned with getting exact time. If it doesn't do it, it doesn't do it. Which ones do? I am very leaning to the Presto. And yeah, I saw it at Best Blanks, they looked great. 

What about the Hobby one? I've seen it for $300. Someone wrote it was too small 9 x 12 I think.

Thanks! 

-Newbie Doby )


----------



## Thewebmaster (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi everyone,
It's been a couple of months since I posted here last, i'm one of those who wanted to start up but after reading many many posts decided to hold off until I had enough money together to be able to afford the right heat press. I've really caught the bug even though I do not own a heat press yet. I do still have problems navigating my way around forums so please excuse me if this is in the wrong place but I certainly need some advice so thought this was the ok thread to post at.

I have a question first which I haven't been able to find an answer to, since researching and reading here I keep seeing presses advertised that "does not need an air compressor" ???? Does this mean that I may have to buy not only a heat press but an air compressor too?? Can someone explain that part please?

I just recieved the catalog from imprintables which show the mighty press which i'm sold on really, the advice I need most is on some of the differences between the ones i'm looking at. My budget was originally $800 for a heat press but i'm willing to go as high as the $1095 for the 16x16 phoenix auto open or $1050 for the mighty press digital 16x20 it just means I won't be able to afford as much stock as I originally intended to buy. Ok the advice part, I want to know if the 16x20 would really make that much difference, I want to put stock transfers onto t-shirts and sweaters/hoodies and also will probably want to do some xxl but can all this be done on a 16x16 or would I really be better off with the 16x20?? I know there is an extra 4inches of platen there but most stock transfers are within the 16x16 anyway aren't they?? I want to get the best press I can afford but don't want to waste money on an extra 4 inches if i'm not likely to use it. I want to say at this point me and the wife are committed to setting this up as a business and are going to put our heart and soul into it once we get it up and running, just want to get everything right from the start and I trust the great advice from here.
That's about it for now,definitely want to know about the air compressor thing as that's bothering me right now.
Thankyou in advance for your advice and replies, look forward to reading them so I can move forward with this. It's only taken me 4 weeks to come up with a shortlist of names for the business,lol (actually a long list).

Tony


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Thewebmaster said:


> That's about it for now,definitely want to know about the air compressor thing as that's bothering me right now.


It was my impression only the larger scale industrial style flatbed heatpresses use air compressors. Not an issue for 15"x15", 16"x20" etc. presses people would typically buy for a home business.


----------



## Thewebmaster (Jun 30, 2006)

Thankyou Lewis for the quick reply (my last name is Lewis) I thought that too at first but i've just copied this from bestblanks, it was the quickest I could find:
# 16"x20" Heat platen
# Automatic air operated pressing (air compressor required)
# PSI pressure control gauge
This is a larger press I must admit but on other presses, smaller ones like 15x15 i've seen the words "no need for an air compressor" indicating to me that some may require one, just trying to make sure I haven't missed any extra expenses which may occur. Thanks again.

Tony


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

The one thing the larger industrial presses and that 16"x20" press have in common is being auto-opening. You could achieve that with either an air compressor or electro-magnets. I believe (though bear in mind I don't sell heat presses so I'm not sure) that the air compressor is only required on auto-opening presses (and not necessarily all auto-opening presses, though I don't know). I suppose others may use it too to achieve their pressure. Sorry I can't give you a more definitive answer. Hopefully someone who can will see this thread.

If not, I'd just contact Josh at Imprintables, or a representative of another reputable company, and ask them about it. It shouldn't be hard to get cleared up.

I can tell you for sure that most (smaller) presses don't require a separate air-compressor. So the issue for you is do any of the presses I'm considering require one, rather than do they require them in general.


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

Only pneumatic presses (presses that open and close automatically) require an air compressor. The reason you're seeing advertisements that say "no air compressor required" is that those presses being advertised are semi-automatic, meaning you have to manually close the press but it opens automatically after the time has expired. Manual presses, like the mighty press and mighty press digital lines do not require compressors either. They are completely manual, meaning you must close the press and manually open it when the time has expired.


----------



## Thewebmaster (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks for the replies and the info, appreciate it. Josh do you work at imprintables warehouse? I just recieved their catalog with a business card with bob robinsons email address, when I tried to send him an email it was returned with one of those damien errors. Still trying to find out if I really need the 16x20 or if I can do the same thing with the 15x15.
Thanks again,

Tony


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

Hi Tony,

I would recommend the 16x20. It gives you extra room that helps with lining up the clothing before pressing. It also allows you to press larger transfers when needed as designs change or design trends change. You can also press more than one item at a time occasionally, like mouse pads as an example. That being said, there is nothing wrong with a 15x15. It is a very useful size and can accomplish almost anything you will need to do. In my opinion, never go any smaller than a 15x15. Also, the vast majority of heat presses in use, from what I've read, are the manual clamshell type press. They take up less space than swing away types, require no compressor, and in general are a proven design that will last almost forever. There are advantages to having a clamshell type press just like there are advantages for having a swing-away, or a fully automatic air assisted press. If you are starting out, or are an established company, you can't go wrong with a good quality clamshell. I prefer Hix, but there are a few other quality manufacturers as well. I think the two biggest mistakes would be buying a press that is too small, and buying a press from a company that hasn't been around long enough to prove their dependability. Also, once you have chosen your desired press, don't just shop by price alone. Buy from a dependable distributor that is willing to provide guidance and customer support and happens to have a good price.


----------



## Thewebmaster (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi Bill,
Thanks for the input, yes I prefer the clam, it just seems to me that it's the best all rounder, I have noticed that the phoenix has a 16"x16" which is an auto opener and it's about the same price as the manual 16"x20" mighty press, it's difficult to choose between the two, the auto open feature is a bonus but not essential but i'm thinking the 16x16 would be just as good as the 16x20, in your opinion would that extra 4 inches have an advantage over the 16x16? I think everything could be done on the 16x16 so maybe i'd be better off going for that with the phoenix. Hard decision, i'd like one of each,lol.
Thanks again for all the help.

Tony


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thewebmaster said:


> Thanks for the replies and the info, appreciate it. Josh do you work at imprintables warehouse? I just recieved their catalog with a business card with bob robinsons email address, when I tried to send him an email it was returned with one of those damien errors. Still trying to find out if I really need the 16x20 or if I can do the same thing with the 15x15.
> Thanks again,
> 
> Tony


Yes, Josh works for Imprintables.com . You can contact him directly with the info on this page:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/view_imprintablesexclusive.htm


----------



## marc elliot (Feb 22, 2007)

I am completely new to sublimation and fairly new to heat presses but I have an old air operated 12" X 12" top and bottom heat press which I love for applying small logo designs in large quantities. I now need a 16 X 20 press but would like to have top and bottom heat so I can press the front and back at one time. My dream press would have a shuttle & top and bottom heat at a reasonable price. Experiments on my small press work well. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Thewebmaster (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi all,
Thanks Rodney for the link, Josh I tried to send bob an email and it got returned so I replied to your email and that got returned also, it must be my aol, anyway I sent you (josh) an instant message but haven't got a reply yet so i'm going to get my wife to call you tomorrow morning on the website number, yes i'm ready to order and can't wait. I'm going for the 16x20 mighty digital, on the site it says you only have red in stock and I wanted the green or black, I know we're being fussy but I heard you can deal with that,lol we're not that bad. Ok hopefully speak with you tomorrow, oh and if you see this before we call how long does it take for the press to be delivered?
Thanks all,
Tony


----------



## duffy (Dec 28, 2006)

Hi 
I am looking for information on the Geo Knight Jetpress 12.
I have been offer one at a cheap price.
Are they worth buying.
Regards


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I have a 16x16 and a 16x20 heat press. Only problem I have with the 16x20 is that it emits too much heat, and the heat really tires me out after pressing.


----------



## jeanine (May 1, 2007)

which is better: Hix Presto 15 or Hix Swing 15? Both automated? Anyone has experience with the machines?


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

hi everyone
the most important thing when we buy a heat press is the money we have 
ii believe phoenix is good and the stahls etc etc i learn from this forum depends
how often you are going to used best recomendation from the people who know
this hobby is 15x15 no less than this i hope you find a good dealer to do business
and remember the warranty


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

The Hix Presto is a clamshell model, which doesn't do very well with thicker items. The Swingman swings away and then lowers directly onto the substrate, so it can handle thicker items more effectively.

Most people say if all you do it T-shirts, then the Presto is fine. However if sublimating shirts, or using some vinyl on more delicate polyester fabrics, it is very helpful to use a Teflon pillow to reduce the pressure on the shirts. And the clamshell models don't work so well with the thick Teflon pillows. I use a Hix 400D which is a clamshell, but have rigged it where I can tilt the bottom pallet so that it applies uniform pressure when using a Teflon pillow. That wouldn't be a problem with a swing away press.


----------



## jeanine (May 1, 2007)

thanks for your info, rusty!


----------



## Pud (Jun 5, 2007)

I live in the UK and have found a firm called xpress (The X Press). Has anyone had dealings with this firm. They do heat presses, cutters, printers and embroidery machines and as they are based in the UK and offer training which I find quite appealing being a total newbie to this but I have never heard there name mentioned on here. 
They say in there impressive brochure that they have 25 years in the business and the picture of the offices are very impressive although I think there prices may be a bit on the high side.
Can anyone suggest any other good firms that are based in the UK that offer similar and that preferably sell the Hix presses as they seem to be the ones most people prefer.


----------



## swissarmour (Apr 29, 2007)

question for marc elliot... you said you had a 12*12 for small prints that did top and bottom, would you recommend this feature? 

i just want to clear up a dumb question, would one of these presses also work well for screen printing?

whats the cheapest (stripped down) press with atleast one dimension thats over 12 inch you guys would recommend is the hix 15 the cheapest quality alternative?

what are disadvantages to a 12 inch press i seriously doubt ill be making anything huge, but im pretty sure alot of the designs will be something like 11.5 inches, should i just go for the 15 or what dissadvantages would this have? is there any like 15 x 12 models?

yea lol.. i guess im just trying to talk my way out ok, so say i looked at 15 inch, as far as basic clamshell what is recommended besides the hix at blanks?


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

TeeShirtSamurai said:


> I shopped around for a while looking for the best price for the Presto and finally decided on bestblanks.com. I found one site that had it for $5 cheaper but because their site was very poorly designed and I had never heard of them I chose the more reliable option.


For what it's worth, BestBlanks.com has not been reliable at all in my dealings with them. They will throw a good customer under the bus for a few bucks in a heartbeat. They did me. They royally screwed up my attempt at buying a press from them by initially sending me the wrong press and then sending me a replacement a month later, which I refused receipt of because I had already gone out and bought another one. Then they decided to charge me a $270 restocking fee for a product that I never even had in my possession. After begging and pleading for them to give me my money back (the original $850) I finally got $580 back about 1 month later. I continued to complain about the bogus $270 restocking fee, and they agreed to give me back $120 of it, but keep the $150 for their "troubles"... that THEY caused by screwing up the order in the first place.

And I'm still waiting on the $120 they said they would give me back a week ago. It's like they make a lot of promises on the phone and then when they hang up, they laugh and throw your paperwork in the trash.

If you are going to make a major purchase such as a heat press, do not buy it from BestBlanks. They will screw you over in a heartbeat. Spend your money with a company with proven customer service such as Imprintables. They will make sure their customers are taken care of. This disaster would have never happened if I'd bought from Imprintables, and I wouldn't be begging and pleading for them to give me MY money back, for something I never received.


----------



## swissarmour (Apr 29, 2007)

wow so what other big guys are there that one can buy a press from? seemed like those guys would b reliable


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

swissarmour said:


> wow so what other big guys are there that one can buy a press from? seemed like those guys would b reliable


There are some good ones out there. Imprintables has very good customer service. Depending on what brand you want and where you are located, you have a lot of options. I bought my Hix 400D press from Reece Supply company and ended up getting my Hix B250 hat press from Texsource, which is a great company for customer service. They don't have fancy websites, but are good companies.

I emailed BestBlanks again yesterday asking why I hadn't received my $120 refund to my credit card that they agreed to give me a week ago. They replied saying it was credited on May 18 and to take it up with my credit card company. I replied and said, "NO, that was for the original product credit! I'm talking about the restocking fee credit you agreed to last week!" It's like you are dealing with a company full of people with the short term memory loss disease. So I'm still waiting for my partial refund a week later. And this is something it would take them about 2 minutes to sit down and process. They should have done as soon as we got off the phone last time. But nope.

They also are all masters at passing the buck. Their screwups are never their fault. It's always somebody's else fault. I have no doubt that if I had not continually complained about getting my original refund, they would have kept my $850 and never given any of it back to me. They had it for over 2 months. I'm sure they made some interest on it while I was having to pay the interest on my credit card bills for the charge.


----------



## Ball Fish (Jun 14, 2006)

I jumped in the heat press game and got a Mighty Press from Coastal. Great price with discount for forum members plus a great machine. Free shipping ta boot. Fired it up last nite for the first time. No probs - easy as pie.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I thoght you should get a special consideration from Bestblanks, being a forum member. I noted that they are a sponsor here. Maybe 1 email from Rodney and you could solve your problem.


----------



## swissarmour (Apr 29, 2007)

hey rusty are u in texas also??? wow thank you ill be emailing those guys why did u decide on tex for the second time? the question being because i am in el paso just like reece says on their page tho ive never heard of them and id love it if i could see the press firsthand, could you compare the two?


as for bestblanks well that story about a 150 dollar "troubles" fee is full of bs especially if the customer never opened the box and it was their error to begin with... i know theyll play it off as a geek club here, but this is a serious forum for their very expensive specialty products... if they dont care about having a bad rep here for it just cause theyre not on ebay where people can post bad experiences, it would be nice to let them know that theres not much of a market for those really expensive things and there are many more alternatives, i certainly wouldnt appreciate the unneeded boisterous bigotry theyre certainly not indispensable and it was their error to begin with


----------



## swissarmour (Apr 29, 2007)

is reece cheap? i think ill head down tomorrow i just found them locally, so if it evens out to plus shipping but this ones local pickup id go with reece im looking for a 15 incher, looking for now but still would ike to know if youd recommend em, how do they compare to texsource?


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

vctradingcubao said:


> I thoght you should get a special consideration from Bestblanks, being a forum member. I noted that they are a sponsor here. Maybe 1 email from Rodney and you could solve your problem.


I don't think it's something Rodney needs to be concerned with. I'm just ready to get it behind me and move on at this point. Still waiting on the $120 they promised me.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

swissarmour said:


> is reece cheap? i think ill head down tomorrow i just found them locally, so if it evens out to plus shipping but this ones local pickup id go with reece im looking for a 15 incher, looking for now but still would ike to know if youd recommend em, how do they compare to texsource?


I thought Reece was pretty cheap. I got my Hix 400D (15"x15") heat press from them a little over a year ago for $795. I just went and picked up the heat press and paid for it, and it's worked great, so I can't really comment on the customer service.

As for TexSource, I found them at the Fort Worth tradeshow, and the owner seemed very nice. I bought an 8' dryer (for screen printing) from them that they had at the show. I noticed they had the Hix cap press setting there also for $585 as a show special, so I bought it too. They are in the DFW metroplex as well, and I talked to several people at the show that said they have very good customer service. So I would recommend them.


----------



## swissarmour (Apr 29, 2007)

called up reece they wanted 915 for the 15inch hix so id rather just order online or loko for one used, i heard pawn shops keep a couple as theres hardly any clientel


----------



## SteveBB (Jun 14, 2007)

rusty said:


> For what it's worth, BestBlanks.com has not been reliable at all in my dealings with them. They will throw a good customer under the bus for a few bucks in a heartbeat. They did me. They royally screwed up my attempt at buying a press from them by initially sending me the wrong press and then sending me a replacement a month later, which I refused receipt of because I had already gone out and bought another one. Then they decided to charge me a $270 restocking fee for a product that I never even had in my possession. After begging and pleading for them to give me my money back (the original $850) I finally got $580 back about 1 month later. I continued to complain about the bogus $270 restocking fee, and they agreed to give me back $120 of it, but keep the $150 for their "troubles"... that THEY caused by screwing up the order in the first place.
> 
> And I'm still waiting on the $120 they said they would give me back a week ago. It's like they make a lot of promises on the phone and then when they hang up, they laugh and throw your paperwork in the trash.
> 
> If you are going to make a major purchase such as a heat press, do not buy it from BestBlanks. They will screw you over in a heartbeat. Spend your money with a company with proven customer service such as Imprintables. They will make sure their customers are taken care of. This disaster would have never happened if I'd bought from Imprintables, and I wouldn't be begging and pleading for them to give me MY money back, for something I never received.


Rusty's account has been credited. We apologize for any miscommunication and any inconvenience it might have caused. Bestblanks values all of our customers and makes every attempt to satisfy each and every customer.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

SteveBB said:


> Rusty's account has been credited. We apologize for any miscommunication and any inconvenience it might have caused. Bestblanks values all of our customers and makes every attempt to satisfy each and every customer.


Just to update, BestBlanks did finally credit me another $120, 15 days after I complained about it, and 10 days after they promised to do so. And just to clarify, they decided to "waive the restocking fee" while charging me for the shipping both ways, so they basically just swapped out one bogus charge for another. So, to date, they have now given me back about $710 of the $860 I paid them. And I have nothing to show for the $150 that I'm out.

You guys can make your own conclusions about BestBlanks, but the facts are: they took my $860, and would not give it back until multiple and extensive requests for it. When they finally did, they only gave me back $580. After more complaining over a period of weeks, they give me back another $120. And of course they only did THAT AFTER they noticed that I was telling everybody on here that they have treated me like dirt for the past 2 months. So the explanation above apologizing for any "miscommunication" is laughable. There was plenty of communication. The problem was that I did not like what they were saying. So you all can make up your own minds if this is the type of company you want to deal with. I can't afford to .


----------



## DaveB (Jun 29, 2007)

Good to know as a newbie as I am in the market for a press....for a company to screw up and not take responsibility is totaly bs...I will not attempt to buy anything from them. For one they have no discount for forum members and second sounds like a hassle if there ever was a mistake on an order.

Anyhow ive been looking at a geo knight dc16....it seems versitle as u can purchase all kinds of atttachments for it to do mugs, plates hats, as this machine has the option to get attachments for it. Is there anyother presses out there that has this ability to purchase attachments? I yet to see any. This looks like a good heavy duty reliable machine. Does anyone else know of any other options. I like the phonex phire with the auto open release...as it is a clamshell where as the geo is a swing type. Hix makes a swing type but i dont see where it has attachments available maybe im wrong. Any help would be great. My mind is so warped with so many choices to choose from as so many product from paper ink printers ...using vinyl getting a cutter or not....so much info your guys help would be great on what i should seriuosly consider doing Dave


----------



## gadget (Jul 16, 2007)

DesignSource said:


> I don't know. That new Phenix looks SWEEEET!


 Phoenix is supposed to be a very fine press. I have an older one. I believe it is made by Stahl's..Hotronix.
I think one of the most important things is for a press to be able to hold even heat all over the platten and quickly recover to the temp so that you can press properly quickly. Good luck, Gadget
I have also been very satisfied with tech support from the Stahl's company....


----------



## caprint (Aug 1, 2010)

Gadget, that is what I am looking for. A press that holds the same heat all the way across the platen. I have been using the Joto transfers and the last two bunches of shirts I have done, the customers said didn't wash good. I am using an OKI printer and a Mighty Press...what say you<grin>???


----------

